# black tack in AQHA shows



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't show but I would think that they are judging horse and rider not the tack....:wink:


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I know that they are suppose to judge horse and rider, however sometimes tie breaks come down to tack and appearance. Plus we all know the politics of horse shows...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

The AQHA circuit is definitely a fad driven circuit as far as tack and dress but I've seen all colors and brands of tack out there. I think you'll be fine in black tack. Just keep it clean and present yourself well...


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

You should be fine in black tack, I looked up some pictures/results from congress and World in 2009 to see if there were any black tack goes and I foudn this: (couldn't find any world pics that were not fuzzy)







2009 AQHA Congress HUS Futurnity Open Finals (1st place)Horse: Skys Blue Eyes







2009 AQHA Congress HUS Futurnity LTD Finals (1st-place)Horse:Skys Blue Eyes







2009 AQHA Congress Youth HUS 12-14yrs Place: UnknownHorse: Looks like Sky, but Sky wasn't listed in the placings.







2009 AQHA Congress Youth 12-14 Hunt Seat Eq Finals(It seems like darker leather to black is popular amoungs lighter horses)








It does seem there are some dark oil/black bridles out there but hard to tell with some of the saddles. Hope this helps  There was a winner at congress with in the least a black bridle


----------

